# Thought it was interesting - quite gross



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Mainly for Phil as he loves his hog noses!!!

http://www.herpnet.net/bite/


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

cool never seen the effects of a hoggie bite b4


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

thats amazing! is this an unusual reaction to a hoggies bite? i have never had the pleasure


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

not necessarily a typical bite reaction im guessin lol. maybe that guy had an allergic reaction ? that or there is nast stuff in hoggies mouthes.
i got a rash off a garter bite once but that is because garters are mildly venomous.


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

> garters are mildly venomous


Never heard of that before. Interesting! Hog noses are rear fanged but there's a lot of debate as to how venomous they are. This could be an allergic reaction to the venom. I'm no doctor but I'd say everyone could have different reactions so it might not apply to everyone.


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Remember seeing this before somewhere, rather him than me looks nasty..... :shock:


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

crazysnakedude said:


> thats amazing! is this an unusual reaction to a hoggies bite? i have never had the pleasure


seen this one before,nasty,but as far as i know not unusual,anybody i have talked that has had a hog bite talks about the swelling that occurred to some degree.


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

bribrian said:


> Remember seeing this before somewhere, rather him than me looks nasty..... :shock:


it did let it chew on him for a wile :shock: :roll: 
stuppid is a word that comes to mind.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2006)

From what i have been told by most hoggie keepers is that there is always a certain amount of localised swelling and in extreme as was stated.That said any reaction like that one is usually dealt with easily with antihistamines


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

Bev said:


> i got a rash off a garter bite once but that is because garters are mildly venomous.


i didnt no that either, are they rear fanged aswell?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i have seen some similar, not good is it lol.
thats why i wont be getting any (and the fact they are mega ugly lol)


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> i have seen some similar, not good is it lol.
> thats why i wont be getting any (and the fact they are mega ugly lol)


They arent ugly!! And if you let snakes chew on you then what do you expect will happen?!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well i guess i cant talk, i've got an english bull terrier lol.
now she IS ugly


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Yup they are in their own way but they are still nice!would rather a hognose bit me too!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah i bet, mines a bit mental. has a habit of headbutting concrete slabs, and she wins too lol


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> has a habit of headbutting concrete slabs,


 :? :? :? :? :? :? lol


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i have seen some similar, not good is it lol.
> thats why i wont be getting any (and the fact they are mega ugly lol)


If Phil sees this he'll be on the first boat over to sort you out cornmorphs...lol... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

aparently alot of reps have a certain amount of venom, a friend of mine was telling me found this article on the net that said 

"Recently bearded dragons have been discovered to be mildly venomous. People bitten often experience painful swellings and prolonged bleeding. But if bitten you should not worry. The delivery system is extremely primitive, and the amounts of venom are minute. It is not designed to kill humans, and owners should not fear their pet dragons. Due to their docile nature, dragons will rarely bite humans."


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

yea i heard of the b4 as well


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

> aparently alot of reps have a certain amount of venom


I would be tempted to say some may be contributed to allergic reactions. If a rabbit or rat scratches me the cut swells right up and depending on the scratch can bleed quite badly but they aren't venomous. It's just I'm allergic to them. Reptile reactions could be similar. I find it hard to believe that so many reptiles could be venomous. Just my opinion!


----------



## Shane2 (Nov 3, 2005)

Maybe Phil is busy conducting tests with his hognose's atm lol, nah i know he's not as stupid as that guy is & he must have nothing better to do than run experiments getting bitten from snakes.


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

beardies venomous! now i have heard everything


----------



## leeroyh (Feb 26, 2006)

I work with animals and was talking to a pet shop owner in Wiltshire who's wife was bitten by a hog. Apparently the mild venom is an anticoagulant, she wouldn't stop bleeding and had to go to A&E! they over reacted in hospital until her husband reassured them. on x-rayibg her little finger it was found to be broken! I know that sounds far fetched but he seemed a very upright kind of bloke. 

Lee


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

bloody brilliant im allergic to virtually everything going (bees,wasps,nuts etc) and i have a male hognose with a serious attitude problem. that said he has bitten me once before on the tip of my middlefinger and i tell you it hurt a sh*t load considering his size (he was a little baby) and that was about 2 months ago. the bite bled for ages and i got lots of dirty blisters that all got infected. it didnt swell loads but it took 2 weeks of antibiotics to clear up the infection that it caused and by the time it was at its worst the whole endo of my finger up to the second nuckle was just one big blister that was brownish yellow where it was full of pus  . it did get better but i dread to think what would happen if he bites me again in the future when hes a bit bigger. he only had hold of me for about 30 seconds as well so im worried as to how bad it would be if he had a really good chew.

heres a picture of the culprit. his name is piglet.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Nice looking Hog dude i love them! My hoggy (1 of 2) bites me know everytime i pick it up nearly! It doesn't strike or anything just slowly nips me and has a little chew. Luckily it hasn't a big enough mouth to break my skin but reading your story i do hope it stops doing it soon! :shock:


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

bit confused (doesnt take much) but why after 8 years did it suddenly bite or was it an experiment to show people?


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

It says it was a feeding response so it wasn't agressive or anything most snakes will bite you if you smell of food! :shock:  :shock:


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

thanks andy for clearing that up, i am now understanding :lol:


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

I know someone who was bit by his hognose. He went to hospital and they were marking his arm off with a pen the further the swelling went up his arm! Nasty stuff!


----------



## BabyBall (Mar 2, 2006)

hey cornmorphs dont ever say english pitt bull terriers are ugly! i love them so much, best lookin dogs ever with their roman noses n almond eyes... if u think its ugky then il confiscate it..  :wink:


----------



## twistedclown (Feb 17, 2006)

right thats kinda put me off snakes. well not completeley just off of hognose ones...... :lol2:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

dont be soft they are gorgeous and if you smell of food any snake will nip you!


----------

